# Roast Beef



## Vermin999 (Oct 3, 2010)

I wasn't planning on sharing this cook but I really liked the color so I figured I would post a couple of pics while I'm waiting for it to rest and I can slice it.

Just off the rotisserie.










Plan on slicing it real thin and making some roast beef sammies with it. Even made some mock Arby's sauces.


----------



## Vermin999 (Oct 3, 2010)

Roast sliced





Hollowed out a bun, then added the roast beef, american cheese, and some mock Arby's red and white sauce.





and served with some chips on the fine china.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 4, 2010)

OH NOM NOM !!!!!!!!
Fabulous!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm glad you decided to share!!!  YumYum!!!


----------



## Smokey Lew (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice looking roast Vermin. What type of a cut was the roast? Any seasoning other that salt a pepper before putting it on the spit?


----------



## Vermin999 (Oct 4, 2010)

I think it was a top round. I rubbed the roast with a beef rib rub I made up and some Worcestershire sauce and then in the fridge for around 20 hours


----------



## Crabnbass (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks good from here!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 4, 2010)

What Larry said!


----------



## Griff (Oct 4, 2010)

Really tastly looking.


----------



## 3 Olives (Oct 5, 2010)

NICE!


----------



## Green Hornet (Oct 6, 2010)

No reaason to keep that to yourself!
Well done!Þ


----------

